# Transmisor AM 40 80mts 10W



## Brod (Mar 1, 2013)

Hola hace poco vi en internet este radio transmisor link abajo me pareció confiable el autor, así que decidí  publicarlo, fácil su construcción, quizá algunos materiales como los capacitores de mica son un poco raros pero no imposibles de conseguir, algo a destacar es que no tiene los “famosos toroides de ferrite” que a veces se hacen difíciles de hallar, otra cosa a recalcar; Trae un modulo pll el cual supuestamente nos daría buena estabilidad ; también se puede realizar a cristal los cuales para esas frecuencias no son raros, se pueden conseguir en los  tv a tubo de rayos catódicos(tv corrientes)  en mi caso logre encontrar de 3.5Mhz y 7.16Mhz . “Ojo solo doy una opinión no digo que se lancen a la construcción del mismo”, ya que NO estoy seguro de que funcione correctamente, si no es mucha molestia me gustaría la opinión de algún experto en el tema, desde ya muchas gracias, sería la posibilidad de contar con un buen circuito, confiable, para la construcción de un  radioaficionado  principiante; mi caso . 73    
http://www.qsl.net/lu8eha/
Aquí verán los 4 módulos


----------

